# Where are places/alternatives to chill while inside during the cold winer weather?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello there Fellow people!

I'm unsure where to post this thread, please tell me otherwise if I'm not suppose to post this here, anyways here goes, its freaking freezing outside right now, my relative kicks me out at 8:00am every day, which in a way I don't blame him, he doesn't have a extra pair of keys to give me if I wanna leave somewhere, its also good for me to get up early so I can start making phone calls and try to look for a room or some bachelor in my home town, I'm deciding to just live on my own, my partner is a hardcore drunk and doesn't seem like he's getting his shit together, I just got back on Ontario disability support program, but I don't get my cheque till the end of this month, so I know that will help cover some of my rent money in Tbay, but as for now, I'm struggling with finding a place, I do a couple of people I could couch surf, but its only 1-3 times a week kinda thing, they don't want me making a habit out of it thou, and for personal reasons, I rather stay away from the shelter house, no offense, but I've got lice and had to chop off my long dark curly hair, and the bathroom and women's dorm area doesn't even look clean, the girls are snobby and rude to me, and plus there is something self fulfilling with not trying to depend on the system for help when homeless, even thou to a certain point, I do try to get help from the government and other free local resources ( for food, clothing, gear, etc), but my main goal to try to not live off the system as much as possible, to be totally self independent, sufficient so I never have to worry or have anxiety about being on my own, to feel alone, scared, hopeless ever again, its such a great feeling knowing your able to do everything on your own without nobody  If I know how and if its wasn't so cold, I try to make myself a little winter shelter in the bush and put a fire in it, kinda seems like a big of work to do it, I have my own little party in there  who wants to come drink lol jk but anyways getting off topic here, my question is there;


Where are some good places to chill inside when its fucking freezing out? I don't friends or family to hang out with. Any ideas would be appreciated, no matter how "crazy" "weird" or different there are, i'm a open minded person


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 12, 2019)

Remember, the Library is your friend in every situation. Also, some towns have community centers that are open. If meditation is your thing, some places have free sittings, which could take up part of each day. You may have to cobble together several places...Oh, and don't forget a Mall, if one is nearby...


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Feb 12, 2019)

Aww thank you for suggestions, I was thinmig of the mall, maybe I could try at the same time looking on the table for scrap food,


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Feb 12, 2019)

Laundromats work well for warming up. Throw coat hat scarf gloves etc in a dryer for a quarter or two before you head back out and they'll be toasty warm. ~ peace and its cold and snowy here as well. Hang tough, be strong.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 13, 2019)

Can always use churches on Sundays xD


Sometimes they'll give ya some food or kick downs too.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 13, 2019)

loitering without drawing attention is a fine art that takes time and patience to perfect. Bey has the right idea when he said to use several different places and rotate days and times you hang around these places. also sleeping in the cold at night can be nigh impossible sometimes so if your going to cop some z's in public be discreet because for some reason people get offended when they see other people sleep. i never understood that one bit, like they are jealous or something. Anyways good luck up in Canada.


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 17, 2019)

Find a good spot out in the woods, buy a tent, throw tarp over it, stack the inside with blankets and sleeping bags. Maintain adequate ventilation to minimize moisture buildup

Bear bag your food, or some such

You wont die at least. I've camped down to around -18F. Maybe head to BC where its milder weather


----------



## pewpew (Feb 18, 2019)

This has been a pretty good life saver on the road, just need a good spot with an outlet, which is relatively easy in smaller towns/cities.


----------

